# Good days indeed..........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This is a pic of me and my younger brother that came to visit so many years ago. We were headed out for a full day ride. He called last night and we were talking about that very day. We both had a blast and it was a day that great memories are built upon.

BTW...............I'm the handsome one!


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Good deal! Time spent with family is not time wasted!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a pic of my brother's dirt bike. 500 cc and liquid cooled. You wanna talk fast? It can walk the walk.........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

He owns a few Maicos. This is another.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I bet those bikes go like a raped ape!!


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> Here's a pic of my brother's dirt bike. 500 cc and liquid cooled. You wanna talk fast? It can walk the walk.........
> View attachment 17003


I dont know alot about bikes but what little I do know most of the liquid cooled bikes have radiators. I dont see no radiator. Just saying.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> BTW...............I'm the handsome one!


Yeah that full coverage helmet DOES improve your looks.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> He owns a few Maicos. This is another.
> 
> View attachment 17004


Looks more like a MACCO


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

spongemonkey said:


> I dont know alot about bikes but what little I do know most of the liquid cooled bikes have radiators. I dont see no radiator. Just saying.


The radiator is wedged in between the plastic "scoops" that are on each side of the fuel tank. It's not very big......just big enough to get the job done.

Note that the cylinder and head don't have any cooling fins on them. Indicative of liquid cooling.

If you click on the pic, it will enlarge.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

MoMan said:


> I bet those bikes go like a raped ape!!


I've ridden both more than just once. And yes, they are fast. Stupid fast actually. Maicos are serious bikes, and not intended for the faint-of-heart.

They're actually called M-Star now. Maico went bankrupt so many years ago, was bought out by another firm, and then re-branded as M-Star. Same bike......just another name.

The pic of the red one is a 450 cc.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I remember the Maico brand, from the early '60s scrambles. They were winners, then for awhile. 250s, then 360s that competed with the 500s.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hillman said:


> I remember the Maico brand, from the early '60s scrambles. They were winners, then for awhile. 250s, then 360s that competed with the 500s.


Yes, back in the 60's and 70's, European bikes were very popular. I myself never owned a Maico, but my brother was a *HUGE* fan from the start.

He still currently owns at least 5, maybe 6 of them. Some still in various stages of being refurbished. He always makes sure that he has two in race-ready mode.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Visually, the two Maico bikes give the impression of: So much engine, so little transmission.

How the heck does a transmission that small accommodate the power of a 500cc engine?


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> The radiator is wedged in between the plastic "scoops" that are on each side of the fuel tank. It's not very big......just big enough to get the job done.
> 
> Note that the cylinder and head don't have any cooling fins on them. Indicative of liquid cooling.
> 
> If you click on the pic, it will enlarge.


Okay, got it. I dont know much about bikes. Was just used to seeing radiators in the front, mostly on street bikes.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Visually, the two Maico bikes give the impression of: So much engine, so little transmission.
> 
> How the heck does a transmission that small accommodate the power of a 500cc engine?


That question, I cannot answer. My brother could though. He "splits the cases" often enough to make repairs and/or to make upgrades. I have though, seen some gear clusters, and they are small and compact.

He's an aero-space machinist and often makes his own parts, if an OEM part cannot be sourced.

Back in the day, Maico was known for it's over-sized cooling fins. They made the engine appear to be much larger than it was. Of course, if it was a 500 cc engine to start with, they made it to appear to be ginormous. 

BTW......the red bike is a 490 cc ......not a 450 as I previously stated. I hope my brother doesn't find out that I mistakenly said that. He'd never let me ride it again.


----------

